# Installation de php [ RESOLU ]

## sdoudou306

bonjour voila un petit moment que j'essaye d'installer php sur mon serveur mais après avoir modifié mon fichier make.conf en ajoutant php dans USE, puis la ligne 

```
dev-lang/php apache2 sockets pcntl 
```

 dans package.use j'ai toujours la même erreur 

```

localhost ~ # emerge php

 * Last emerge --sync was 34d 18h 49m 26s ago.

Calculating dependencies /

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for dev-lang/php                                                                                                                                                                                        ... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "php" has unmet requirements.

- dev-lang/php-5.5.10::gentoo USE="apache2 bcmath berkdb bzip2 calendar cgi cli crypt ctype curl exif fileinfo filter ftp gd gdbm hash iconv imap ipv6 json kerberos ldap mhash mysql mysqli nls opcache pcntl phar posix postgres readline recode session simplexml snmp sockets spell sqlite ssl sysvipc tokenizer truetype unicode xml zip zlib -cdb -cjk -debug -embed -enchant -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -gmp -inifile -intl -iodbc -ldap-sasl -libedit -libmysqlclient -mssql -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pdo -qdbm (-selinux) -sharedmem -soap (-sybase-ct) -systemd -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xslt"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    recode? ( !imap !mysql !mysqli )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    truetype? ( gd ) cjk? ( gd ) exif? ( gd ) xpm? ( gd ) gd? ( zlib ) simplexml? ( xml ) soap? ( xml ) wddx? ( xml ) xmlrpc? ( any-of ( xml iconv ) ) xmlreader? ( xml ) xslt? ( xml ) ldap-sasl? ( ldap ) mhash? ( hash ) phar? ( hash ) libmysqlclient? ( any-of ( mysql mysqli pdo ) ) qdbm? ( !gdbm ) readline? ( !libedit ) recode? ( !imap !mysql !mysqli ) sharedmem? ( !threads ) !cli? ( !cgi? ( !fpm? ( !apache2? ( !embed? ( cli ) ) ) ) )

```

si quelqu’un à une idée sur ce que j'ai oublié de faire dans se code erreur afin de m’expliquer le pourquoi du comment afin que me couche moins bête  :Very Happy: Last edited by sdoudou306 on Sun May 04, 2014 7:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nicop

Bonjour,

Tu as des incohérences dans tes useflags :

 *Quote:*   

> recode? ( !imap !mysql !mysqli ) :

 

recode est incompatible avec chacun de ces trois flags : imap, mysql, mysqli

 *Quote:*   

> dev-lang/php apache2 sockets pcntl -recode

 

----------

## sdoudou306

Merci pour la correction et j'aurai souhaité une expiation de correction afin que je me rectifie seul la prochaine fois.

 :Idea: 

----------

